# Hap Ki from DC



## hapki68 (May 26, 2006)

Hey there, everyone... or "hap ki" as we say in hapkido.

37 yo, good looking (for anyone who cares), blue belt in hapkido just outside of DC in Alexandria, Virginia.  

Glad to have found this site.

I'm looking forward to chatting with others about hapkido, other martial arts, pressure points, movies, techniques, experiences etc.  I'd particularly like to find folks in the area (into hapkido or other disciplines) to chat with, practice with, trade moves with, etc.

Just to be accurate, I'm the clean cut, professional, non-hyper-macho type.  I'm not into fighting just for the sake of killing something.  (Love to watch Ultimate Fighting, though.)  I'm practicing hapkido for the exercise, mental discipline, comradarie and self defense.

My recommendation: put on the CD "Buddha Bar", stand on your back deck after the sun goes down, wear nothing but pajama bottoms and practice your moves under the moonlight. (A beer or two helps.)


----------



## HKphooey (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting.


----------



## KenpoTess (May 26, 2006)

Nice to have you here   Enjoy the Board and any questions.. just ask~!

Welcome ~!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Enjoy! :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  I hope you help Paul B, the moderator in the Hapkido forum, seed some good Hapkido convo!

Enjoy!:ultracool


----------



## hapki68 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

BTW, Queen of Pain, I'm from somewhere wild and wonderful as well.  But there's more pollution than clean mountain air in my part of the land.


----------



## hapki68 (May 26, 2006)

Sorry for the dumb question, but how do you change your belt status in your profile??


----------



## Gemini (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT, hapki68!  Enjoy the board!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 26, 2006)

You're not to far from the fresh air  Just over the border from you~!

The belt rank is based on your MartialTalk posts - it goes up rank-wise the more posts you make 

We all start out as white belts.. so post away~!

Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## hapki68 (May 26, 2006)

Got it... thanks Tess


----------



## MJS (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay with us! 

This link should answer your questions about the belt rank on the forum.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15300

Any other questions, please feel free to ask!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Swordlady (May 26, 2006)

Wlcome to MT!    I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 26, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (May 26, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!  I see you've already found your way to the Hapkido forum - enjoy!


----------



## Henderson (May 26, 2006)

Hello & Welcome!!


----------



## hapki68 (May 26, 2006)

Kam sa ham ni da (thanks), everyone!

Glad to be here  :ultracool


----------



## still learning (May 27, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy all the sites here...........Aloha


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (May 27, 2006)

hapki68 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> BTW, Queen of Pain, I'm from somewhere wild and wonderful as well. But there's more pollution than clean mountain air in my part of the land.


 
Welcome!  not too far from you, either!


----------



## matt.m (May 27, 2006)

welcome.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (May 30, 2006)

Always good to see another hapkido practitioner.


----------

